# Golf Equipment



## Kilkennycat (15 Apr 2005)

Has anyone bought golf equipment from www.golffitting.com .It looks to be a good place to buy clubs, I was thinking of buying a putter as they seem a good price.


----------



## Chris (18 Apr 2005)

Have a look at: 
http://www.golfonline.co.uk
http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk
The two companies seem to be in quite some competition. Friend of mine bought a set of clubs there for the same price as Maher's Sport wanted to charge for the same ones second hand; including delivery.
Haven't heard of the other one.


----------



## Gunnerbar (18 Apr 2005)

Chris, 

did your friend have pay VAT here on the clubs. 

I assume you're liable for VAT here.


----------



## Chris (18 Apr 2005)

I'm sure he did, he didn't mention saving on VAT. Anything I have ordered from the UK or Germany or elsewhere in Europe has included VAT.


----------

